# Possable Vegas Trip for work



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks like I may have sales training in Vegas sept 21-23.
If any one wants to meet up and smoke let me know.
I will post more details when I find out.

I hope to meet some of ya if it is a go!


----------

